# Heavyiron's video message to AG challenge contestants



## [SIL] (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 3, 2013)

paul orndorf is a badass


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 3, 2013)

I dont believe those are 22 inches. 19/20 sure


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 3, 2013)

guy was a football player and a prowrestler in the 80s and mid 90s....most famous for smacking the shit out of this guy while wearing shower hoes


----------



## Arnold (Apr 3, 2013)

lol, those are no where near 22"


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 3, 2013)

Prince said:


> lol, those are no where near 22"



thank you.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## HFO3 (Apr 3, 2013)

wrestlers, lol seriously. 18-19+" height permitting


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 3, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>



that mother fucker has a huge dome.  seriously freakish head size


----------



## s2h (Apr 3, 2013)

The feathered back mullet really increases his noogin size by a wide margin....he kinda looks like heavy minus the trunks and mullet..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 3, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> that mother fucker has a huge dome.  seriously freakish head size


  yeah...hes dying of cancer now....legendary tough guy...think he was only around 6 ft2 so the head size is extra big


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 3, 2013)

heavy is not dying from cancer


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 3, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yeah...hes dying of cancer now....legendary tough guy...think he was only around 6 ft2 so the head size is extra big



now I feel like an asshole for making fun of a dying mans cranuim. 
 Its scary how you remember these  wrestling guys  from the 80's as big strong animals. and now they are all old. for me it it reminds me of how short life is.


----------



## SFW (Apr 3, 2013)

"Never, never, never...forget it, dont shoot your goals that high"


----------



## Swfl (Apr 3, 2013)

Thats one ugly motherfucker.  I cant imagine any woman leaving her man for that unless he has downs syndrome or was almost burned alive in a horrible car crash.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 3, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> now I feel like an asshole for making fun of a dying mans cranuim.
> Its scary how you remember these  wrestling guys  from the 80's as big strong animals. and now they are all old. for me it it reminds me of how short life is.


rick rude...dead...mr perfect dead....british bulldog dead...road warrior hawk dead....just to name a few


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 3, 2013)

Note: This is an automated message
KOS hopefully dead...Note: This is an automated message


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 3, 2013)

"kos dead"...you gonna volunteer to get the job done troll...I mean shit you are the man at posting little coffe drinkers....wow...impressed troll


----------



## Rednack (Apr 3, 2013)

[SIL] said:


>


I can't believe you swallowed all that cock dude...

It must be a world record


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 3, 2013)

i don't think that guy ever saw a measuring tape.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 3, 2013)

Note: This is an automated message


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 4, 2013)

another video by heavy


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 4, 2013)

damn...mr wonderful ruled


----------



## sscar (Apr 4, 2013)

it's all a show,very nice guy lifted with him for 20 years. yes he is sick with cancer. give it a break he was an entertainer.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 4, 2013)

Most of there deaths where self inflicted or once they left pro wrestling they abused alcohol and rec. drugs


----------



## SFW (Apr 4, 2013)

machoman randy savage on cocaine - YouTube


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## gamma (Apr 9, 2013)

Macho man  is dead too..


----------



## s2h (Apr 9, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> another video by heavy



heavy was the man back in those days...i bet he still wears the form fitting sweats today...while home alone of course..


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 9, 2013)

SFW said:


> machoman randy savage on cocaine - YouTube



Randy Savage sounds exactly like Al


----------

